# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  sobre el sanada

## ulises

Hace una semana compré el sanada en tiendamagia. Quría haceros una pregunta, en especial a ignoto que se que lo utiliza habitualmente y desde hace tiempo.
Al recibirlo me parece que es bastante más largo que el que utiliza por ejemplo Henry Evans, y no me resulta fácil el utilizarlo( Sujetarlo, separarlo para sacar lo oculto, volver a colocarlo en su posicion..). Alguien  lo ha modificado cortándolo?, si es así cómo y por donde lo habeis hecho?
Gracias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Si no recuerdo mal Henry Evans comenta que utiliza un SANADA que varia del natural ya que el suyo tiene mas capacidad, esta en acrilico, y comenta tambien algo del tamaño me parece.

----------


## ignoto

Efectivamente, el de Henry Evans es especial.
Ese que has comprado, deberías recortarlo a tu medida (Cada uno tiene la suya) y descubrirás que te sobras algo menos de la mitad.
Después, fórralo de esparadrapo color carne, de ese de tela. Si tienes mas dudas, pregunta.

----------


## Ella

ohh, un post sobre la sanada, que interesante, a ver..yo queria preguntaros, lo usais mucho??, solo vale para bolas?? es impresindible y vale la pena?
besitos

----------


## ignoto

Sirve para casi todo lo que se puede hacer con un FP y para algunas cosas especiales.
Desde luego, da pie hasta para un libro.
¡Iieeé! ¡Es una idea!

----------


## Ella

ahmm, bueno...oye, pero si te pones el celo se nota, no? a no ser que esten como en una distancia de escenario.
pero para bolas supongo que estara bien,porque sacar una bola del fp es complicado, en cambio asi la puedes sacar con la misma mano donde desaparece,no?
felipe me habia dicho (se compro una hace poco) que una vez usada era dificil volverla a usar,es decir, colocarla.

----------


## Felipe

> ahmm, bueno...oye, pero si te pones el celo se nota, no? a no ser que esten como en una distancia de escenario.
> pero para bolas supongo que estara bien,porque sacar una bola del fp es complicado, en cambio asi la puedes sacar con la misma mano donde desaparece,no?
> felipe me habia dicho (se compro una hace poco) que una vez usada era dificil volverla a usar,es decir, colocarla.


Sí claro, te dije eso porque fue la primera impresión que tuve con él y me quedaba bastante grande. Me atreví a recortarlo y ya he visto qué es lo que hay que hacer, y con un poco de práctica (como siempre) va siendo menos difícil. Lo que ocurre es que no tengo documentación sobre el sanada y estoy practicando los movimientos que me parecen a mí más adecuados.

----------


## ignoto

Hasta dónde yo sé, lo poco que puedes encontrar sobre el sanada está en los DVD de Henry Evans (altamente recomendables, por no decir imprescindibles) y en los de Jay Scott Berry (solamente explicaciones de como utilizar las modificaciones que él les hace, sin decir cómo las hace) que son practicamente inútiles si no has visto su conferencia.
Por lo demás, dos pistas:
- Juega mucho con él.
- Se usa con el pulgar (esto parece obvio peroooo...).
- No hay pista número 3.

Que te sea leve.

----------


## Ella

> Hasta dónde yo sé, lo poco que puedes encontrar sobre el sanada está en los DVD de Henry Evans (altamente recomendables, por no decir imprescindibles) .


ignoto, en cuales dvds? en los de something more than an ilusion??
no creo que la compre ahora...pero conviene saberlo y comprarla en un futuro  :D

----------


## Daniel Quiles

mmmmm, yo no sabia que habia que recortar el sanada pues aun no tengo (ME lo comprare, de eso no hay duda), pero, al cortar el mismo no quedara algo mas pequeño y se perdera capacidad?

Ella, yo al principio pensaba que solo tenia ese uso pero a ver a henry evans (En su some than illusion 3 (que es el que tengo) me di cuenta de que sirve para mas y los efectos lo merezen. En este dvd henry lo combina con pañuelos (hace que un pañuelo atraviese una bolsa de plastico transparente que tiene él atado en su mano que la ato una espectadora. tambien hace desaparecer un pañuelo dentro de un vaso y lo vulve a hacer aparecer, la ilusion es que sale del interior del mismo, y la ultima combinacion con pañuelos en este dvd es que es cierto que los magos tienes las manos "muy rapidas" y hace un viaje del pañuelo de mano a mano que estan separadas, pero con las manos abiertas. Otro uso que le da es un linking rubber bands con 10 gomas a la vez y examinadas por los espectadores).

Este dvd me gusta mucho.

Eso si, para los juegos de los pañuelos ademas de este gimmick necesitas otro "accesorio". Un reel. Donde conseguirlo a buen precio y buenos?

----------


## ignoto

El reel lo puedes sustituir, para los efectos de Henry Evans, por una goma atada a un cacho de hilo invisible. No está tan bien pero funciona.
Yo utilizo el reel que le compré a él, no tiene freno pero va bien.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> El reel lo puedes sustituir, para los efectos de Henry Evans, por una goma atada a un cacho de hilo invisible. No está tan bien pero funciona.
> Yo utilizo el reel que le compré a él, no tiene freno pero va bien.


Donde se puede conseguir y cual es su precio?

Enotnces el sanada hay que recortarlo "a medida", ufff, entonces en mi mano el sanada quedara muy pequeño, y la capacidad se vera disminuida

----------


## ignoto

La capacidad del sanada dependerá de para qué lo vayas a utilizar. En el peor de los casos lo puedes "engordar" a base de masilla de dos componentes (ojo, una que es especial para plástico) poniéndole "paredes" (algo así como el sanada de Henry Evans, que parece que esté "embarazado").
El reel, pues en realidad parece ser que son muy populares en sudamérica. Yo se lo compré a Hernán (Henry Evans) en persona pero los he visto mejores en Bazar, por lo menos con freno.
Yo consultaría a Mariano al respecto.
Desde luego, si piensas un poco en ello verás que le puedes sacar partido a lo bestia. Con un raven, con pañuelos, como ITR (si eres un poco animal), para ... yo que sé.
Hay que ver la cara que se le pone a la gente cuando ve que el peluche que estaba dentro del pañuelo ya no está. Y eso que han estado viendo el pañuelo todo el rato.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Me han comentado que ese reel el lo vende en sus conferencias a 40€. No se, lo veo caro.

Aunque utilidad si le daria, al menos en otoño e invierno   :Wink:

----------


## zaratustra

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero los sanadas no vienen de varias medidas como los FPs?

----------


## ignoto

No.

----------


## Marco Antonio

yo lo he cortado tal y como especificaba las instrucciones que traía el gimmick y no se... no se, pero creo que me he pasado, mide de largo exactamente lo mismo que las dos primeras falanges de mis dedos corazón y anular (cuando digo las dos primeras falanges me refiero a las que salen de la palma de la mano   :Lol:   ), cuando lo tengo puesto para sujetarlo tengo que mantener la primera falange (ahora si me refiero a la falange de la uña) doblada, y esto ya hace que, por lo menos en mi caso, la posición de la mano no sea muy natural. Además con el tamaño que he dejado no entra ni un billete de metro.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A ver si encuentro algo del material que habeis nombrado o puedo encontrar un video donde vea su colocación, para apreciar mejor si me lo he cargado o no.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> yo lo he cortado tal y como especificaba las instrucciones que traía el gimmick y no se... no se, pero creo que me he pasado, mide de largo exactamente lo mismo que las dos primeras falanges de mis dedos corazón y anular (cuando digo las dos primeras falanges me refiero a las que salen de la palma de la mano    ), cuando lo tengo puesto para sujetarlo tengo que mantener la primera falange (ahora si me refiero a la falange de la uña) doblada, y esto ya hace que, por lo menos en mi caso, la posición de la mano no sea muy natural. Además con el tamaño que he dejado no entra ni un billete de metro.     
> 
> A ver si encuentro algo del material que habeis nombrado o puedo encontrar un video donde vea su colocación, para apreciar mejor si me lo he cargado o no.
> 
> Un abrazo.



En el tercer dvd de something than illusion de henry evans él tambien dobla un poco la primera falange (de la uña) para sujetarlo, aunque no excesivamente, porque si mantuvieras la mano plana, se te caeria a no ser que lo pinzaras entre ambos dedos, cosa que crearia una posicion mas antinatural. Aunque como tambien se comento el sanada que el utiliza (hecho a medida) tiene algo mas de capacidad que los que se suelen vender.

----------


## Ruhat

Porque hay que forrarlo de esparadrapo color carne? no entiendo?

----------


## Mago Habibi

Lo de forrarlo con esparadrapo es para conseguir un color más realista al color de la carne por lo que el tono de dicho esparadrapo deberá ser similiar al de nuestra piel sino es mejor dejarlo como esta pues sepierden las dobleces de las falanges que lo hacen más real.

Recortarlo en casi necesario tal como se indica en las instrucciones. Lo mejor es hacerlo poco a poco para no pasarse. Es mejor que quedarlo corto. Date cuenta que deben caber distintos accesorios tales como pañuelos, bolas soft, etc. y poder sujetarlos con facilidad. Lo dicho a la hora de cortarlo, poquito a poquito.

Un saludo.  :D

----------


## ramonety

El que venden en tienda magica, os cabe el pañuelo?, como hace Henry Evans, yo me parece que es casi imposible que quepa sin que se note.

Para mi es um poco justo para hacer los diferentes efectos que hace henry evans en su dvd.

Para enbutirle un pañuelo de seda de 20*20, que es una miseria de pañuelo, las paso canutas, mas grande ya ni me lo planteo.

Saludos.

----------


## rbvega

Estoy intentando construir una sanada con materiales casero. Si todo sale bien intentaré poner una explicación sobre como la hice si se puede por aquí, y si no sale bien, también os explicaré mas o menos lo que hice por si alguien tiene algún tipo de idea.
Hasta ahora creo que los materiales a utilizar serán una carta vieja o cartulina fina, papel de periodico, cola, y pintura de tela color carne. 
Mas o menos os dareis cuenta de como estoy intentando realizarlo jejej

Un saludo, y si alguien quiere ayudarme, por favor me lo diga y así quizás entre todos lleguemos a la fabricación de un buen sanada casero.

P.D. : Intento construirlo para el juego del que hablais del tercer dvd de Henry Evans, es decir, para aparición de pañuelo.

----------


## solecill2008

Ignoto , me he hecho del juego de Henry evans, el linken rubber bans, el accesorio sanada me gustaría saber si tu le has pintado una linea con algun lapiz o rotulador para que se vea  mas real, es que al no verlas se ve bastante. un saludo .

----------


## juanichi

> Un saludo, y si alguien quiere ayudarme, por favor me lo diga y así quizás entre todos lleguemos a la fabricación de un buen sanada casero.


yo quiero comprármelo pero si canta mucho quiero hacérmelo y la idea mia es  hacerlo como se fabrican las caretas con vendas de yeso y cola, el molde lo puedes sacar con alguna plantilla de cartón el remate final para que dure es darle con un exposi y recubrirlo bien a sin te quedara muy fino 
Bueno esa es la idea si me decido hacerlo ya contare como me fue también

----------


## Tovaric

Buenas a tod@s. Refloto este hilo que empezó en el 2005 y termina en el 2008 para ver si hay algo nuevo y bueno desde entonces en relación al sanada. Yo, personalmente lo acabo de descubrir y me ha dejado fascinado con las bolas de esponja. Estoy preparando una rutina y creo que puede sera maravilloso utilizarlo al final después de haber realizado unos cuantos falsos dep...tos y viajes de bolas a la mano del espectador por si este empieza a sospechar de donde puede estar el engaño. He visto unos cuantos post más que hablan del sanada y creo que Ignoto recomienda Something more than ilusion de Henry Evans y The power of two de Jay Scott Berry. Un saludo y felices fiestas!!!

----------

